# Steve Vai master class in Calgary 11/22...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw a poster for this in a liquor store of all places. I hadn't heard anything about it. Anyone going? 










ALIEN GUITAR SECRETS is an unprecedented opportunity offered by Steve Vai to all music students and guitar enthusiasts. This 3+ hour unique package gives the student a once in a lifetime opportunity to hear Steve discuss music theory, guitar techniques, the music business, and most importantly, techniques on how to discover and unlock your personal musical identity. It also includes a question and answer session, and a few attendees will be chosen to jam with Steve in this intimate environment.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

To bad he's not teaching the kindergarten class. I'd feel right at home attending.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool. I'd pay that in a heart beat.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Too pricey for me.

I did read about this somewhere--I forget where though.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Very cool. I'd pay that in a heart beat.


He's offering the same masterclass in Toronto on the 24th.


----------

